# envelopes at left side threads



## phinfan (Aug 26, 2007)

I haven't figured out how or what the envelopes are for at the side of the threads.  Every time I post something, the envelope has an arrow over it, but others are  blue or shaded red.  Where can I go to get an explanation of that?


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 26, 2007)

See if this helps... scroll to the bottom of the page

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...=Active_Topics


----------



## phinfan (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks a bunch I knew I had seen that legend before but couldn't remember where


----------

